
DNS conformance test program - efm
http://www.standcore.com/services.phtml
======
xerography
>This package is available under a Creative Commons License. You can download
the source code here.

Peculiar choice of license for software. Also, having downloaded the package
and done a quick grep, I don't see them mentioning _which_ CC license. It's
important to mention. Also, the package includes a lot of IETF RFC documents,
the license of which are still not quite clear to me.

I suggest that they use the ISC license [0] for the next release of their
source code and that they make the license of the included IETF RFC documents
clear.

This all being said, it looks to be a nice project and I wish them good luck
with it.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISC_license](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISC_license)

